# Choosing new tires



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*EDIT: I ended up going with a set of Continental Pure Contact LS 235/45-R18's 94V - Thanks for all the input!*

I have finally purchased a set of 18 x 7” stock rims to augment my 16” LT rims. I have pretty much decided on Bridgestone BLIZZAK WS80 215/60-R16's for my snow tires, but am having trouble choosing tires for summer.

1. I want to stick as close as possible to 26.1 inches in diameter to keep my speedo accurate. I understand that the stock tire size is 225/45-18. I also thought there was a wider size that would look more aggressive and possibly give more traction via a bigger contact patch. I am going to install Eibachs so I also need to worry about interference when turning lock to lock as well. Any suggestions here?

2. I think that an S (112mph)or T (118 mph)speed rating is the most I will need and even that will be later after other mods far in the future.

3. As for the load index, if my source is correct (2014 Chevrolet Cruze LT w/1FL 4dr Sedan Specs) it has a gross weight of 4321 lbs. Add 2 passengers at 200lbs each and a max of 150lbs tongue weight for those days I tow and you get 4871 lbs. So per tire it would be approximately 1218 lbs. I think a load index of no less than 87 (1201 lbs.) and above would be sufficient as I usually drive alone with no trailer. Anyone see a flaw in this thinking?

4. I am leaning towards all season radials or high performance ASR’s vs. Ultra High Performance ASR’s or summer only tires as I live in the Midwest and we see plenty of rain as well as many 40 degree and lower temperature days before and after the snow flies. I do not do any autocross or track type driving, just spirited road use.

Any informed suggestions?:whatdoyouthink:

EDIT: I've read this thread - Tires, everything you need to know about sizes for the cruze. - , but it was limited in help and hasn't really been updated much and also I tried to get to this thread - Tire Sizes -, but as usual, I do not have access to the COMG.

I just recently found this thread - New wheels, need some help with tire sizes.- parallels mine pretty well, but not many suggestions

Related threads:
Cruze OEM Wheel Options
factory rim dimensions
18" Rims


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I recently started looking, I like American products and I like my Michelin, but I think the cooper rs3-a is a good performance tire especially for the money! 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> I recently started looking, I like American products, and i think the cooper rs3-a is a good performance tire especially for the money! I got shared around $167/ea from benny's with some promotion, if I get them ill let you know how they are, but it probably won't be for months
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> I recently started looking, I like American products and I like my Michelin, but I think the cooper rs3-a is a good performance tire especially for the money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What criteria did you use to pick this tire?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> What criteria did you use to pick this tire?


Keeping the exact same size as my cruze, online reviews from others, I purchased coopers for my truck, loved them, I believe they are good quality tires

My stock Michelins have a real rough, stiff feel to them and I love that so I want new tires to be similar in feel, my Michelins have a 1 inch over lap "curb saver" and it has come I handy, the coolers don't have that but they are a lot cheaper

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

What wheels are those. I like. 
I'm looking for wheels. 

Like the tires too. May be an option. 



Chevy_Country said:


> I recently started looking, I like American products and I like my Michelin, but I think the cooper rs3-a is a good performance tire especially for the money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> 4. I am leaning towards all season radials or high performance ASR’s vs. Ultra High Performance ASR’s or summer only tires as I live in the Midwest and we see plenty of rain as well as many 40 degree and lower temperature days before and after the snow flies. I do not do any autocross or track type driving, just spirited road use.


In my experience, my Direzza ZIIs (Extreme Performance Summer Tire, 200-treadwear) handle rain significantly better than any all-season I've driven on (my stock steelies had UHP A/S Bridgestone Potenza RE960AS Pole Positions). Some summer tires hate rain - but there are definitely plenty out there that can handle it with ease. Michelin Pilot Super Sport would definitely be one of those.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Ptroxx said:


> What wheels are those. I like.
> I'm looking for wheels.
> 
> Like the tires too. May be an option.


Those are just model rims, I don't believe there a particular rim

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Some summer tires hate rain - but there are definitely plenty out there that can handle it with ease. Michelin Pilot Super Sport would definitely be one of those.


Besides the rain, I also experience many days below 40 degrees (F) so that is why I want to stay away from summer only tires, but I did consider the now discontinued Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 225/45R18 91V.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Go for at least *H *rated to get rid of the mushy handling. Those S-rated FR710s are one of the worst tires I've driven on.

Speed ratings aren't *just* about top speed - higher speed ratings also have stiffer sidewalls.

I like:
1) Continental PureContact - good handling, excellent traction, slightly firm ride quality
2) Pirelli P7 - good traction, mushy handling, excellent ride quality


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Besides the rain, I also experience many days below 40 degrees (F) so that is why I want to stay away from summer only tires, but I did consider the now discontinued Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 225/45R18 91V.


I've run my ZIIs on the occasional high-30-degree day, and they've handled it just fine. I'm usually putting the all-seasons on by that point (or putting the car away), but that's also the optimal time to put the snow tires on, since you have those.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

This is how you summer tire.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You need to corner harder! Get on into that triangle!

My ZIIs look similar to this:


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> You need to corner harder! Get on into that triangle!
> 
> My ZIIs look similar to this:


It was cold until recently.  I'll scar them up in the coming warmth. Snow on the ground Friday morning, 65 and sunny Friday afternoon. Michigan man. hahaha.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added a few things to the original post.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taken from another thread Tire sizes after lowering:



Smurfenstein said:


> Unless you're getting a wheel that is 18x8.5" wide, a 235/45/18 will be too big for stock overall diameter. 225/45/18 is the go to tire size for an 18x8" wheel, and unless you get coilovers and try to slam your car, you will never rub with 235/45/18 tire. Lowering springs don't get your car low enough to worry about rubbing as long as you stay within stock overall diameter.


I may have my rim size listed above incorrectly, so... I have (currently waiting for me in Toledo) some 18" rims I purchased that were from a 2017 LTZ or possibly an RS, (was not able to get that information from the seller) and I also have Eibachs to be installed. Do you still recommend the 235/45/18's for this setup?

I'm guessing this is the rim:









from Cruze OEM Wheel Options


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taken from another thread: New wheels, need some help with tire sizes.



SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Given that this wheel is 1/2" wider than the stock 7.5" wheel and the LTZ runs 225/45 18's I would run 235/45 18s. I Just put 245/45 18's on my LTZ rims and they are a little too wide. They grip like crazy but they also added sidewall height. 235/45R18 my reccommendation


Do you still feel this way and what tires were they?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Go for at least *H *rated to get rid of the mushy handling. Those S-rated FR710s are one of the worst tires I've driven on.
> 
> Speed ratings aren't *just* about top speed - higher speed ratings also have stiffer sidewalls.
> 
> ...


The Pirelli's are currently at the top of my list. What speed rating were / are they?


I'm confused by your comments on speed ratings and sidewall stiffness vs mushiness though. You say to get H rated, which is a lower rating than S, but say that the H's are less mushy than the S rated tires. I would think it would be opposite.

I do agree that the Stock tires are lacking though - i have 16 FR710's at the moment.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Using this Tire Size calculator I think I can safely go with 245/40-18's to get a wider tire and not go faster than my speedo says.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone have access to Consumer reports? If so can you post or PM me the last tire ratings for 18" all season radials (not sure how they break it down).

Thanks

PS the Blizzaks are 215/60R16 95H


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> This is how you summer tire.


I cannot tell what these are.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I cannot tell what these are.


Nitto NT555 G2s


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Nitto NT555 G2s


They are these tires. Ultra-high performance summer tires.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

What a out the Dunlop sport maxx gt










I've always heard they were the best, I'm big into my trucks and stuff and I know nitros are a big name, very reliable, high performance, not as much more dough as you expect for the benefits.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Nitto NT555 G2s


your sarcasm meter is broken


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

boraz said:


> your sarcasm meter is broken


but that's what they are?


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Go for at least *H *rated to get rid of the mushy handling. Those S-rated FR710s are one of the worst tires I've driven on.
> 
> Speed ratings aren't *just* about top speed - higher speed ratings also have stiffer sidewalls.
> 
> ...


I have those firestones on now. 2011 cruze 1lt. I want to replace them and am looking at this post in order to do so. Most tires are an upgrade to these FR710. I have around 53k on them since 2018 and bought car with 30k. yearh I dont drive much but when I do... I like to DRIVE. Should I get pure contacts? They look good.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jstahliv said:


> I have those firestones on now. 2011 cruze 1lt. I want to replace them and am looking at this post in order to do so. Most tires are an upgrade to these FR710. I have around 53k on them since 2018 and bought car with 30k. yearh I dont drive much but when I do... I like to DRIVE. Should I get pure contacts? They look good.


Absolutely, I am still running my Continental Pure Contacts. I am pretty sure it was on J who originally recommended them as well. Be aware the size I choose will slightly alter your speedo output. At 65 you will be doing 66 or 67. Saying that, I personally would not change as they look better. As for the grippiness, I have added sway bars and stiffeners to my Cruze and the tire has kept up no matter what.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jstahliv said:


> I have those firestones on now. 2011 cruze 1lt. I want to replace them and am looking at this post in order to do so. Most tires are an upgrade to these FR710. I have around 53k on them since 2018 and bought car with 30k. yearh I dont drive much but when I do... I like to DRIVE. Should I get pure contacts? They look good.


I enjoyed mine, and they liven up the 16" Cruzes a bit in the corners and immensely improve handling/road holding. You will lose a little bit of ride quality. 

I remember chucking my 2012 Cruze into a left hand turn as a light was turning yellow at 35 mph. The FR710 rolled over on the sidewall, wailed, and nearly went straight. The PureContacts would have gone in the direction I pointed it without any protest or drama.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

jstahliv said:


> I have those firestones on now. 2011 cruze 1lt. I want to replace them and am looking at this post in order to do so. Most tires are an upgrade to these FR710. I have around 53k on them since 2018 and bought car with 30k. yearh I dont drive much but when I do... I like to DRIVE. Should I get pure contacts? They look good.


I'm going to chime in and say I like my Pirrelli P4's. Great handling, even in the snow and I live in North Dakota so good tires are basically required. There is also a $70 dollar rebate from Pirrelli going on now too.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you so much I will keep all these tires you mentioned at the top of my list!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Drewie64 said:


> I'm going to chime in and say I like my Pirrelli P4's. Great handling, even in the snow and I live in North Dakota so good tires are basically required. There is also a $70 dollar rebate from Pirrelli going on now too.


Where in ND? I'm originally from Kindred, with a lot of family on both sides of the Red River.

Have you ever tried or considered the Vredestein Quatrac 5s up there? I'm curious about how they would handle a "normal"* winter there.
For a lower midwest state like Missouri, they perform wonderfully so far since I put them on in June/July, especially in the flash flood t-storms St Louis has been getting recently.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Costco has $70 off on Michelins starting Thursday-usually 4x per year. Currently $70 on Bridgestones through Sunday-also 4x per year.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Where in ND? I'm originally from Kindred, with a lot of family on both sides of the Red River.
> 
> Have you ever tried or considered the Vredestein Quatrac 5s up there? I'm curious about how they would handle a "normal"* winter there.
> For a lower midwest state like Missouri, they perform wonderfully so far since I put them on in June/July, especially in the flash flood t-storms St Louis has been getting recently.


I'm living in Fargo while going to NDSU for school. I haven't really considered those tires but I'll look into them. I'm currently trying to save for a winter set of tires and wheels as well as a summer set.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Hope you’re at the football game right now!

The Quatracs could be a good choice for you then. They are all season tires instead of all weather and have great ratings from other winter states on the east and west coasts but I know from experience that ND flat plain winters are more unforgiving.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

@*Drewie64* 

We just got our first major snowfall here in St Louis area. 5" 30 miles west of the city, increasing the farther east you travel. The Quatracs performed as well as reviewed on TireRack. It was like driving on clear dry summer roads here; going up and down exit ramps was no trouble and even braking was smooth and steady. I'm not 100% certain how they'd work up in Fargo the further you get into the snow season but for light, short driving around NDSU (Northport, Hector, maaaaaybe West Acres), they would be a good investment for you.


Go Bison!


----------

